
ICO lost $1.4M because of missing quotes and JavaScript numerics - pjc50
https://twitter.com/a_ferron/status/892350579162439681
======
mino
Ok, let's blame it on Solidity ...but "this address was incorrectly verified
before deployment due to its similarities", WTH?

